# Pigeon won't leave my coop



## pigeonfreak97 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi everyone! I recently found a lost baby pigeon, who is now about 5 weeks old. I made her a coop and all she does is fly out of it in the morning and sit on top of it throughout the day and return back inside in the evening. She won't fly. She will just sit there until its evening. I dont know what to make of that. There are several other pigeons in the neighbourhood but she doesn't really go to them. Its been 3 days I let her out of the coop. Before that I kept her inside. But now she just wont fly anywhere. Just sit there till the evening and then go back inside. Is it because food is already provided inside her coop? Please help!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If the bird is five weeks or so, then remember they are just considered fledged at around then (35 days). So, though they may be capable of 'leaving home', they may not be very anxious to go. He/she has a nice place to call home (the coop) and may not feel any need to go far - they are home-loving birds. When I had young feral pigeons who were raised by their parents on my balcony, they were very reluctant to go away once old enough.


----------



## pigeonfreak97 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey thanks a ton!  But dont you think they need some physical exercise or something? :/ 
Here's a picture


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

They are a flocking animal and want to be near their own kind BUT if you raised her from a baby, she may not want to leave you at all. Also risk for hawk attacks. I can tell by how tall her head and neck posture is that in this picture she is worried or concerned about something. If any other pigeons come around she may fly with them but without any, she may be too afraid or not interested. Consider having her inside as a house pet or risk hawk attack. Other option is get another bird. Also coop is small the sections I mean, she gets locked up in one section? I would get her bigger cage and I would let her in house to fly around and excersize until she feels strong and confident enough to try a flight outside. If it were me I would not let out tame bird. The tame ones I have here I dont fly. I only fly my non tame ones as the tame ones BEHAVE differently and are unafraid of most things making them easy pickings for hawk. Just my experience and opinion.


----------



## pigeonfreak97 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey thank you so much for your reply! The thing is there are many pigeons in our neighbourhood, but my pigeon is still uninterested to fly with the others, even if most of them fly by the coop. 
And the wood piece in the middle has a hole at the back which helps the pigeon to move from one section to another. I usually let the pigeon out early in the morning, I mean whenever I open the door, it flies out on its own, but sits on the roof of the coop till evening. 
And the risk of hawk attacks is pretty less, I mean crows can get annoying at times but not hawks. There are not really many hawks around here. 
Do you suggest I get another pigeon? So that they can interact among themselves and stay together? But finding a pigeon is actually pretty difficult here. :/ 
Or do I just let it be, until the pigeon feels confident enough to fly around the neighbourhood with others? 
Thanks!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Im glad it has ways to walk around inside coop, thats good. Yes I understand exactly what ur saying about it not wanting to fly with the others, eg: when I put out young birds WITH my old birds, they will not fly with them, until they become comfortable with their skills and test flights from roof to coop. When young they just watch and wait and then suddenly one day the have no fear and go for a short flight and then longer and longer flights. She/he may even attract a mate soon enough. They may leave together and you never see the bird again or they may chose to nest in your coop. Also there is the chance that this bird had imprinted on you and wont EVER care about other pigeons. I have two hens like that. The prefer to leave the loft and come in house with me. They dont care AT ALL about other birds lol See how it goes. Keep any eye for hawks tho, they are there you just cant see them.


----------



## pigeonfreak97 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hahah okay. Actually it has just been like 3 days I let my pigeon out of the coop. Maybe I've to give it more time for it to get to know the neighbourhood better by observing and gaining enough confidence.   

Can you show me a picture of your pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The pigeon will seek others when it matures to find a mate. Also you are right about the feed, having it at anytime provided will change pigeons natural behavior to seek food and forage, in which they do allot of flying. Also a lone pigeon feels vulnerable , more safety in numbers, that is what a flock provides.


----------

